# ink jet pigment ink vs laser toner



## thhamilton56 (Oct 22, 2008)

Which has the best washability, Ink jet pigment inks or laser toner


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

For a fair comparison, and to enlighten the OP, if we are talking about replacement toners then I guess we must compare it with refill or CISS inks. Inks would still be cheaper. However, the OP is asking for the washability of the two. I have not tried laser transfers but have seen samples of them. I have been given laser transfers some thought lately, and did some research and asking around, and I believe that depending on the laser transfers, the laser printer, and to a smaller degree the heat press, new laser transfers have better washability than regular pigment transfers in general. There is no best laser printer or best laser transfers and it seems to be a compatibility of the two.

This is how I understand the state of laser transfers today and would like to be enlightened by people who have actually compared the two.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

BroJames said:


> For a fair comparison, and to enlighten the OP, if we are talking about replacement toners then I guess we must compare it with refill or CISS inks. Inks would still be cheaper. However, the OP is asking for the washability of the two. I have not tried laser transfers but have seen samples of them. I have been given laser transfers some thought lately, and did some research and asking around, and I believe that depending on the laser transfers, the laser printer, and to a smaller degree the heat press, new laser transfers have better washability than regular pigment transfers in general. There is no best laser printer or best laser transfers and it seems to be a compatibility of the two.
> 
> This is how I understand the state of laser transfers today and would like to be enlightened by people who have actually compared the two.


Another issue, maybe not related to the OP, but an issue the same, is the practicality and cost of the equipment involved. Epson printers that can print with pigmented ink on sizes greater than 8-1/2 x 14 can be purchased quite economically. As can the ink. A laser printer that can handle sizes bigger than just letter size are very expensive if your talking color, which I am assuming. The toner is also expensive. So, it comes down to whether you want to be able to produce an economically palatable product or a more expensive product that would probably be only marginally better is your decision to make.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes, an entry level A4 color laser cost thrice as much as an entry level A4 pigment inkjet. Usually laser transfers. An entry A3 color laser cost 6-7X or more I think than its inkjet counterpart.

Generally laser transfers are for a higher end crowd. If your market is price sensitive pigment is about the only option.


----------

